# Finally, I get to eat a bubble tea



## lertn20

"Finally, I get to eat a bubble tea."

In a situation that I've been waiting to eat that bubble tea for so long

Thanks


----------



## Yong Jo

If in Korean, you may say "드디어 버블 티를 마시게 되는구나."


----------



## lertn20

Yong Jo said:


> If in Korean, you may say "드디어 버블 티를 마시게 되는구나."



Thank youuu


----------

